# Shingles Serum.......



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Had a scheduled Dr. appt. today at the VA Clinic in TC. Before I left I asked about the destroyed shingle vaccine they had months ago due to their refridgerator quit working and destroyed the serum. Well, they have some now and I got my shot today*. *So, if ur an ole' foggie like me and haven't gotten the shot, go get it. You *don't want to come down with that stuff.....it hurts.*
Their has been a Lab Procedure Time and Appt. Change .Lab opens at 0730..NO APPTS. Info came out July 28th..so call your closest clinic and get the scoop . TC's # is 409-986-2900.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Good deal Ed. If you have insurance it is covered. You have to get a booster in a few years.


----------

